# My husband is so "unattractive" moments



## Thewife

We have the my husband is so sexy thread so I thought we'll have one for when we feel they are unattractive/irritating or whatever that puts us off.

Here goes mine...

I find my husband unattractive when.......
he falls asleep at the wrong timings (date nights/family outings)
he forgets important dates
he is with his friends and thinks I'm invisible (he has this problem from the beginning so I have learnt to let go)


wow so difficult to think of, may be I've got a really good husband


----------



## southern wife

When he's laying in bed ripping a long and loud one, and then laughs about it. 

SO unattractive!


----------



## joe kidd

southern wife said:


> When he's laying in bed ripping a long and loud one, and then laughs about it.
> 
> SO unattractive!


It's part of our manly essence! :rofl:


----------



## TopazGal

When he slobbers on my pillow and then I turn over and my face gets on it YUCK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## southern wife

joe kidd said:


> It's part of our manly essence! :rofl:


:lol: Yes I know!!!!


----------



## joe kidd

southern wife said:


> :lol: Yes I know!!!!


Like you have never done it.


----------



## southern wife

joe kidd said:


> Like you have never done it.


:nono: Silent, but deadly baby!  And shortly after, me asking "Hey baby, come give me a kiss!"  


:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## RandomDude

My wife has tried for years now to stop me chucking a p-ss out the balcony whenever I go for a ciggie. Too bad! She keeps saying she's going to end up using an umbrella whenever she walks out below the balcony but I've yet to see the day - would be funny too lol


----------



## BeachGuy

southern wife said:


> :nono: Silent, but deadly baby!  And shortly after, me asking "Hey baby, come give me a kiss!"
> 
> 
> :rofl: :rofl:


Oh that's just wrong!!!!

In over 20 years, I have NEVER heard my wife let one go. Neither have our kids. We joke that she's gonna blow up one day because she never passes gas!!!


----------



## missmolly

BeachGuy said:


> Oh that's just wrong!!!!
> 
> In over 20 years, I have NEVER heard my wife let one go. Neither have our kids. We joke that she's gonna blow up one day because she never passes gas!!!


I am married to a prince - he doesn't have a bottom


----------



## RandomDude

It's always a good laugh when my wife farts during sex instead of me

Heh


----------



## southern wife

BeachGuy said:


> Oh that's just wrong!!!!
> 
> In over 20 years, I have NEVER heard my wife let one go. Neither have our kids. We joke that she's gonna blow up one day because she never passes gas!!!


She has, you just don't hear it. But if you're close enough..........  

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## joe kidd

southern wife said:


> When he's laying in bed ripping a long and loud one, and then laughs about it.
> 
> SO unattractive!


One Sunday pidge made a roast ( it was great she needs to make another). I went to bed about an hour before her. She came in and lifted the blankets and I hear her whisper in a disgusted tone "roast". I lay there like I was still asleep but was dying inside.


----------



## WorkingOnMe

As soon as I saw the title to this thread I knew it would turn to farts in short order.

I was pretty unattractive to my wife a couple days ago. We started to "do it" but she was a bit sore from the previous night, so she just gave me oral. She was still pretty lit up and could have used some help but I just fell asleep, not realizing she was still in the mood. Then in my sleep I kept groping her and waking her up. By morning she was pretty pissed. Like, not joking pissed.


----------



## Miss Taken

BeachGuy said:


> Oh that's just wrong!!!!
> 
> In over 20 years, I have NEVER heard my wife let one go. Neither have our kids. We joke that she's gonna blow up one day because she never passes gas!!!


^This is me. I'd be mortified if I ever tooted in front of anyone. My son (age 8) thinks I am simply incapable of passing gas lol.

On the same note, until D-Day, I was still fairly attracted to my now ex. But if you want to turn me off, tooting does it for me every time. I know it's natural and everyone does it but it just grosses me out! That and leaving "unfinished business" in the bathroom! Please flush!!!


----------



## RandomDude

I'm definitely going to give wifey a ripper in the morning, that's if I manage to sneak back into bed

Damn I need more baked beans, twice the stench!


----------



## Miss Taken

RandomDude said:


> I'm definitely going to give wifey a ripper in the morning, that's if I manage to sneak back into bed
> 
> Damn I need more baked beans, twice the stench!


Gross! :rofl:

But then again, maybe it'll help with the HD/LD problem of yours I've been lurking in on. 

That'd do it for me.


----------



## WorkingOnMe

dutch oven.


----------



## RandomDude

Miss Taken said:


> Gross! :rofl:
> 
> But then again, maybe it'll help with the HD/LD problem of yours I've been lurking in on.
> 
> That'd do it for me.


Damn right! TIME TO INVEST ON BAKED BEANS :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## RandomDude

Wait... wat? Lurking? 

Please don't lurk! I need as much ammo as I can when I do confront my wife with this issue!!!! 
We need counselling but she's insistent that she is fine and I'm fked in the head. Have to convince her otherwise =/


----------



## livnlearn

oh where to begin..

sticks his keys in his ear to itch it

rips off his toenails and leaves them on the floor

leaves skid marks in his underwear

gives a super-long foghorn sounding fart every single day during his first morning pee.


*I'm sure this is all turning you ladies on, but hand's off...he's all mine! :lol:*


----------



## Cherry

My H has this habit of clearing his throat extremely loud in the mornings.. more of a hacking... Radiates through the whole house  he does it at other times too throughout the day, and he bites his nails, and he paces when he talks on the phone, also he's real meticulous about HIS belongings, but sometimes shows disregard for others belongings... But he is who he is and I'm sure he has a few gripes about me


----------



## RandomDude

> sticks his keys in his ear to itch it
> rips off his toenails and leaves them on the floor


Guilty! No wonder she wants me all the time

lol


----------



## Why Not Be Happy?

BeachGuy said:


> Oh that's just wrong!!!!
> 
> In over 20 years, I have NEVER heard my wife let one go. Neither have our kids. We joke that she's gonna blow up one day because she never passes gas!!!




that might be the reason she's so uptight.


----------



## Miss Taken

RandomDude said:


> Wait... wat? Lurking?
> 
> Please don't lurk! I need as much ammo as I can when I do confront my wife with this issue!!!!
> We need counselling but she's insistent that she is fine and I'm fked in the head. Have to convince her otherwise =/


Like I said, proceed with the beans and toot in bed. (Kidding) 

Sorry, I don't mean to lurk but there are some things, I just don't feel experienced enough to answer. I've never dealt with the HD/LD issue outside of when my own drive was non-existent but that was due to B/C hormones. I stopped taking the hormones and problem resolved itself but I don't think it's helpful for your situation unfortunately so my mouth stays shut... 

Hijack over!


----------



## MrK

I'll answer for my wife. When I wake up, when I go to bed, and everything in-between.


----------



## nandosbella

My hubs asks the most annoying questions during movies becuase hes half paying attention... "who's that? Where are they? What they doing?" Uggghhhh.... Watch the friggin movie!!!!

And he sucks all his snot and hocks it in the sink after he brushes his teeth in the morning. I wouldnt be surprised if our neighbors could hear him. 

And he's tone deaf but thinks he's friggin elvis. omg...with the hand movements like christina agulara. 

Its so bad....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl

Well, i have only seen this once...and it turned my stomach...

He "farmer-johned" it in the backyard once. I gagged.

Haven't seen it since...thank GOD.


----------



## lovingsummer

WorkingOnMe said:


> dutch oven.


ugh... my H does this or "fans" the blankets... wtf???


----------



## Aggie

RandomDude said:


> It's always a good laugh when my wife farts during sex instead of me
> 
> Heh


That's.... horrifying to think of. I'm not prepared for _that_ just yet.


----------



## that_girl

My husband did fart during sex once. It was one of our first times. He was SOOOO embarrassed. I tried to act like I didn't hear it...but omg... :rofl: We both just busted up, had a glass of wine, and got back on the horse


----------



## Caribbean Man

southern wife said:


> :nono: Silent, but deadly baby!  And shortly after, me asking "Hey baby, come give me a kiss!"
> 
> 
> :rofl: :rofl:



:lol:
My wife also does that " silent,but deadly" thing , and then she looks at me with this startled expression........

Very unsexy


----------



## Coffee Amore

Caribbean Man said:


> :lol:
> My wife also does that " silent,but deadly" thing , and then she looks at me with this startled expression........
> 
> Very unsexy


She needs a dog or a little kid. We have both. Works very well when you want to blameshift. :rofl:


----------



## southern wife

Miss Taken said:


> leaving "unfinished business" in the bathroom! Please flush!!!


:iagree: :iagree: :iagree:


----------



## southern wife

Coffee Amore said:


> She needs a dog or a little kid. We have both. Works very well when you want to blameshift. :rofl:


:smthumbup: Same here!


----------



## Thewife

wow! this thread is soo stinky but funny

we try our best not to fart in front of each other and so far good


----------



## Dad&Hubby

So basically what I'm seeing in this thread is 

Screw marriage counseling. Make something that eliminates farting and all marriages can be saved....NICE!!


----------



## that_girl

lol Well, I don't care about farting, etc.


----------



## Created2Write

This thread is making me laugh hysterically.....and I'm at work. 

My husband is always attractive to me...but there are things he does that are gross. 

His farts don't usually stink, but they sound rancid. He has an ingrown toenail, and he uses his pocket knife to...I dunno, dig it out? 

When he belches he usually says something like "Brutus" or something. It's gross, but it really does make me laugh. 

True story: his mom gave me farting and belching tips before he and I married. 

Another true story: on our second date, when we went to have our first kiss, it was so romantic...my heart was fluttering...and I was no nervous, I couldn't hold back the burp that came up my throat...and I burped in his mouth. 

On our first kiss. 

I was _mortified_.


----------



## Dad&Hubby

Created2Write said:


> This thread is making me laugh hysterically.....and I'm at work.
> 
> My husband is always attractive to me...but there are things he does that are gross.
> 
> His farts don't usually stink, but they sound rancid. He has an ingrown toenail, and he uses his pocket knife to...I dunno, dig it out?
> 
> When he belches he usually says something like "Brutus" or something. It's gross, but it really does make me laugh.
> 
> True story: his mom gave me farting and belching tips before he and I married.
> 
> Another true story: on our second date, when we went to have our first kiss, it was so romantic...my heart was fluttering...and I was no nervous, I couldn't hold back the burp that came up my throat...and I burped in his mouth.
> 
> On our first kiss.
> 
> I was _mortified_.


:smthumbup: And yet he still married you....That's how you know it's true love.

My wife and I had some "interesting" moments on our first date. I'm the chivalrous type and she has never had a door opened for her in her life (before me). So the first time, we're walking to the car, I start to walk a little faster to get to the door first, she has no idea what I'm doing but wants to stay next to me so she starts walking faster, which creates a bad cycle of trying to "outpace" each other and almost turns into a full on sprint and finally I ask her "What are you doing?" "I'm wondering the same thing of you" "I'm trying to get to the door first to open it for you. " "Ohhhhh, I didn't think men still did that, I had no clue what you were doing." 

Then she basically had to order me to do the first kiss. We had agreed (online match making) that our first date would be 100% nothing physical, but we had AWESOME chemistry and both really wanted to kiss. Well we were sitting down and the situation cried out for me to kiss her and I didn't and finally I got the "Are you going to kiss me or what?" Needless to say it was a memorable and AMAZING first date that was supposed to be dinner and bowling only but turned into us talking (yes there was only 3 or 4 kisses LOL) late into the night.


----------



## Created2Write

Dad&Hubby said:


> :smthumbup: And yet he still married you....That's how you know it's true love.
> 
> My wife and I had some "interesting" moments on our first date. I'm the chivalrous type and she has never had a door opened for her in her life (before me). So the first time, we're walking to the car, I start to walk a little faster to get to the door first, she has no idea what I'm doing but wants to stay next to me so she starts walking faster, which creates a bad cycle of trying to "outpace" each other and almost turns into a full on sprint and finally I ask her "What are you doing?" "I'm wondering the same thing of you" "I'm trying to get to the door first to open it for you. " "Ohhhhh, I didn't think men still did that, I had no clue what you were doing."
> 
> Then she basically had to order me to do the first kiss. We had agreed (online match making) that our first date would be 100% nothing physical, but we had AWESOME chemistry and both really wanted to kiss. Well we were sitting down and the situation cried out for me to kiss her and I didn't and finally I got the "Are you going to kiss me or what?" Needless to say it was a memorable and AMAZING first date that was supposed to be dinner and bowling only but turned into us talking (yes there was only 3 or 4 kisses LOL) late into the night.


Yup. I couldn't believe he kissed me again right after that. I was about to burst into tears, and he just laughed adn said, "Uh, let's try that again." And _that_ kiss was amazing. 

Your story is so cute!


----------



## Dad&Hubby

Created2Write said:


> Yup. I couldn't believe he kissed me again right after that. I was about to burst into tears, and he just laughed adn said, "Uh, let's try that again." And _that_ kiss was amazing.
> 
> Your story is so cute!


Yours too. It's those moments where you realize Movie True Love Romance =/= Real Life True Love Romance.

PS yeah, my wife was the first woman who had ever been that "aggressive" with me before and needless to say, I ate up EVERY DROP!!! Nothing is sexier or more "inspiring" than knowing, by her actions, that your woman finds you sexy and wants you!!!


----------



## Created2Write

Dad&Hubby said:


> Yours too. It's those moments where you realize Movie True Love Romance =/= Real Life True Love Romance.
> 
> PS yeah, my wife was the first woman who had ever been that "aggressive" with me before and needless to say, I ate up EVERY DROP!!! Nothing is sexier or more "inspiring" than knowing, by her actions, that your woman finds you sexy and wants you!!!


Totally. And really, true love in real life is so much better than the cheesy stuff we see in movies and novels. Although, my husband and I have often joked about us being a romance novel cliche.


----------



## donewithit

well for me the biggest turn off with my husband is his morning ritual of (excuse the disgusting description) Horking up a lung. He goes in the bathroom and makes a horking noise. I want to gag. I have NEVER told him this. Good thing I was in love with him before i ever heard that as it would have been a deal breaker if we had of slept together early in the relationship.

I now understand that it is an issue from him smoking for years..even after he quit his lungs have not healed completely. He quit four years before he met me..and we have been married eight years..still happening..yuk

and. um. FARTING. yup. pig.

but he is MINE and i wouldnt change that for ANYTHING


----------



## Aggie

Created2Write said:


> Another true story: on our second date, when we went to have our first kiss, it was so romantic...my heart was fluttering...and I was no nervous, I couldn't hold back the burp that came up my throat...and I burped in his mouth.
> 
> On our first kiss.
> 
> I was _mortified_.


It's okay. I tripped and headbutted her on our first kiss.


----------



## Created2Write

Aggie said:


> It's okay. I tripped and headbutted her on our first kiss.


Oh no! lol. That sounds equally as horrifying.


----------



## CharlieParker

I puked in her shoes. Food poisoning, at least she knew it was coming and made it to the bathroom an hour later. That sleepless night, I think we knew then we destined to be married.


----------



## Bellavista

Well, since I have IBS, it would be hard for my husband to out fart me..

the most unattractive thing he does (apart from smoking) is to squeeze little cysts he gets on his legs.

Gee, we sound like a really great couple don't we..?


----------



## Thewife

Successful marriage doesn't mean both couples are all rosy and no flaws......it means recognizing the flaws and accepting them as who they are (if we can live with it though)........There will definitely be unattractive moments in every successful marriage and it depends on us whether we want to laugh or frown at it.


----------



## [email protected]

When he is totally insensitive. Like last night I am in bed watching tv when he gets home from work. Its 8pm I said you want me to make you a plate he says no, I am not hungry. As I am dozing off at 10:15 he says I could use that plate now. @#%^&(*! (yep I used those exact words) lol


----------



## WorkingOnMe

Well? Did you get your butt up and make your man a plate or not? Lol


----------



## TopazGal

WorkingOnMe said:


> Well? Did you get your butt up and make your man a plate or not? Lol


heck no she said the choice word she should have


----------



## WorkingOnMe

I'll bet she did get it for him. Right after the choice words!


----------



## TopazGal

WorkingOnMe said:


> I'll bet she did get it for him. Right after the choice words!


well if she did that is her choice...but I would of never I would of told him to kiss my a$$......


----------



## [email protected]

Once I cursed him out..... I did make the plate  He spent 9 hours on his feet at work so making him a plate has never been a problem just not very sensitive of him to ask as I am dozing off.

The cursing him out was to let him know how insensitive that request was when he could have taken the plate when I offered and to make him leary of doing it again but the making of the plate anyway was to show my level of sensitivity to the fact that I know he works hard and I appreciate that.....

Hes a smart man he gets it because as soon as I turned over and threw the covers over my head after giving him the plate he offered me some of his food....


----------



## WorkingOnMe

I knew it! Haha


----------



## TopazGal

WorkingOnMe said:


> I knew it! Haha


you were right.....LMAO :rofl:


----------



## TheCrunch

Thewife said:


> wow! this thread is soo stinky but funny
> 
> we try our best not to fart in front of each other and so far good


So you've been married about 2 days then!


----------



## Jane_Doe

Two words: helicopter ****.

Edit: Haha it's censored. I suppose it's for the best, I'd hate for any men here to learn the move and use it on their poor wives lol.


----------



## DocHoliday

My husband flosses his teeth, and hangs the used floss on the soap holder. I have also found these hanging off the shower handles.

I have asked him dozens of times not to re use cheap floss.


----------



## HopelesslyJaded

The #1 unattractive thing he does is dip. It's been a sore spot for a while. It's one of the reasons he has to kiss me instead of me giving him random kisses because I got tired of going up to him just to smell that crap right as I was about the kiss him. Yuck!!

The #2 thing (pun kind of intended) is his homesteading on the "throne". It's like he saves up a days worth while he's at work just so he can spend 30 minutes relieving himself when he gets home. Gross...

The #3 thing is leaving the stubble all over the sink and bathroom counter after he shaves.


----------



## kl84

My husband does things that peeve me but in all honesty I don't think i've ever seen him do something that makes him look unattractive to me. I think the closest he's come is by wearing baggy clothes. It doesn't make *him* look unattractive because I know what he looks like with the clothes off LOL. But the clothes are very unattractive. Thankfully, I have loosened him up a bit by getting him in some "tighter" clothes LOL. Not skinny jeans or anything, just clothes that actually fit;-) But no, I always find him attractive. Shaved or not, cray hair or not, when he's sick, when he stinks, etc LOL. I know it probably sounds like i'm lying here to score brownie points of some sort but honestly I am very, very attracted to my husband pretty much always lol. He's more attractive than any guy I know


----------



## chillymorn

the average person farts 14 times a day and I swear I fart a hundred times a day but I never farted during sex. my wife on the other hand farts during sex alot it must relax her a$$ hole. 

the vibrations feel good! like a gas operated sex toy.


----------



## heartsbeating

^ thinking of clothes...he just bought himself a couple of singlets to wear as undershirts. He normally wears tshirts as undershirts if needed. I was watching him get ready, saw him open the packaging for the singlet and put it on. I commented that was different and if it was for under his work shirts. He said it was, and that he also thought I'd like it. He turned his back to get a shirt from the closet and I was admiring his shoulders...but in the skinny straps of the singlet, I wasn't convinced. His back still turned to me, he started moving his shoulders about and commenting that it felt weird. I lost it laughing. He said "it IS meant for dudes!" and showed me the packaging. We were both chuckling. The singlet wasn't doing it for me - for either of us.

The fact he considered I'd like it and the silliness that followed was still attractive. There's moments of frustration, just as him with me, but I still find him attractive. I couldn't think of pet peeves. If there is anything, I mention it and he sorts it or I accept it - if the guy cooks an amazing meal for us and the kitchen looks like a pasta sauce bomb has been released in the process, lol, so be it. His cooking and the pride he puts into his meals is sexy to me.


----------



## heartsbeating

HopelesslyJaded said:


> The #1 unattractive thing he does is dip. It's been a sore spot for a while. It's one of the reasons he has to kiss me instead of me giving him random kisses because I got tired of going up to him just to smell that crap right as I was about the kiss him. Yuck!!


What is dip?


----------



## HopelesslyJaded

heartsbeating said:


> What is dip?


Snuff, smokeless tobacco, chew...lol


----------



## heartsbeating

donewithit said:


> well for me the biggest turn off with my husband is his morning ritual of (excuse the disgusting description) Horking up a lung. He goes in the bathroom and makes a horking noise. I want to gag. I have NEVER told him this. Good thing I was in love with him before i ever heard that as it would have been a deal breaker if we had of slept together early in the relationship.


My brother used to do this. I'd hear him in the shower and call out to him "that's disgusting!" and he'd tell me to shut up lol. That'd be a typical start to our day as siblings.

My husband does snore though..! When guests stay with us there's usually banter about whether they got any sleep over the sounds of his snoring lol. I'll nudge him to be quiet or roll over. I used to be an insomniac and find it difficult to sleep if he's not next to me though, snoring included.


----------



## Thewife

TheCrunch said:


> So you've been married about 2 days then!


Nope, 14 years its not that we don't do it but so far not in front of each other not sure how, but we also don't discuss certain things openly like toileting habits etc......not sure why even my friend calls us weird.


----------



## TheCrunch

HopelesslyJaded said:


> The #3 thing is leaving the stubble all over the sink and bathroom counter after he shaves.


Tell me about it !


----------



## mothugsta

W doesnt like the way I smell from smoking, but she smokes herself, so i cant grasp that one. We actually fart together, except in bedroom, and usually laff at the sounds. We try to outdo each other. We have fun with the little things, and keep it down to Earth.


----------

